# building my first track.. going from HO to 1/32nd-1/24th



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well story goes back about 2 years when I was obsessed with HO scale cars I found a track and table on Ebay it was a 4'x12' table with tomy/AFX track in the glendale 50 layout(50ft. a lane all equal).. thought to myself that looks like a blast.. so I did a google search and found http://hoslotcarracing.com/ which I did a TON of research and eventually bought a 4 lane wiring kit w/ fused driverstations from him, bought $140 worth of NEW(not used) tyco track off a guy by the name of (tubtrack) on ebay as well as 4 new PARMA 45ohm controllers, and along with $200 in wood and supplies to build and detail a 4'x12' table.. got the driver stations(DS) wired and done as well as the DS mount painted for the lanes(color matched). (I'll post a pic of it..)

Fast forward to about 2 months ago I try to use my ultimate racer track designer software http://www.uracerweb.org/ don't work so I do a search for it and find the posted (official) site and download a new copy and start a new design hoping i could make a decent 4'x8' Carrera 4 lane NOPE! well I settled on the old 4'x12' table with a modified figure 8 layout (pic at bottom). After going threw 4-5 layouts from 4' 6"- 6' wide and 10'-13' long I settled this is it.. I think it will be a blast with 4 old revell 1/32nds or the professional 1/24th cars I/we have. still use the PARMA controllers replacing the 45ohm resistors with a set of 25ohm ones and finding the 18v-35amp power supply I have.

Anywho I'm looking for tips on how to permanently fixing the Carrera track to the wood and if I should laying anything between the track and wood? As well as also painting the lane colors. I doubt I'll be painting the track surface as I like it the way it is..

Anyone think [email protected] won't be enough for what I'm going to be racing on here I still have ALL the wood to build this just need a saw to make square cuts... If anyone in the twin cities wants to help build(start building the table email or PM me)

P.S. my tyco HO 4 lane is for sale PM/email for details

[email protected]

My planned layout- let me know what you think?
4x12 27.5-28.5ft a lane, no bank curve


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it :thumbsup:... I'm not a large scale guy, but if I was... I'd *have to have* an over/under like this, one long straight at least (you do), and a more technical section to add some interest always helps (you got that too). Considering the elements you included and the space you have set aside... I think it's great. Reminds me of this... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=51909&d=1199789679 ...Lots of track surface on the table. I have changed as I've gone along over the years from one design to the next. I seem to gravitate towards a more classic design like this, as opposed to a super technical design. I'm a definite fan of the modified figure eight. All in all looks like a winner from here. :thumbsup:

btw.. Pics??  ...the only thing better than looking over your own layout is looking at someone else's.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Who's track is that, nuther? If I had a couple more feet in length, I might a tried that layout. I sure enough have the track to do it!! :thumbsup:


----------

